# British Stickmakers Guild Jamboree



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Any one of our UK members going to the Guilds Jamboree in Bakewell tomorrow? I would love to be able to see it. If one of you get to attend I hope you will post a few pictures.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I will try to get a few


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That would be great. Hope you get a chance to. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Lol999 (Jul 4, 2016)

Couldn't make it, struck down with a flare up of a recurring illness. Hope you had a grand time Cobalt.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

yes loads of high quality sticks there quite a few people .Bit dissapionted with the venue not enougth suppliers there .But meet some nice people and picked up useful tips .Talked to a good stickmaker on how he stains his sticks . Unusal way of doing it but increadible carved superb finish. His dogs hares and bird toppers wher all stained with soil, just common garden soil he wets it coats the carving with it , leaves it to dry brush's it of .He sometimes mixes different soils together for different tones.. He uses very little paint mainly black. And even inserts whiskers into his hares.

Will post pic later when I get them sorted .He just seals them after , pleased to say he doesn't use gloss varnish which gives the creature a much more natural look. Some of the best carved topers I have seen all with soil.

Sorry you didn't make it Lol999 Spent a couple of hours there long way for a 5 round hour round trip


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

cobalt said:


> yes loads of high quality sticks there quite a few people .Bit dissapionted with the venue not enougth suppliers there .But meet some nice people and picked up useful tips .Talked to a good stickmaker on how he stains his sticks . Unusal way of doing it but increadible carved superb finish. His dogs hares and bird toppers wher all stained with soil, just common garden soil he wets it coats the carving with it , leaves it to dry brush's it of .He sometimes mixes different soils together for different tones.. He uses very little paint mainly black. And even inserts whiskers into his hares.
> 
> Will post pic later when I get them sorted .He just seals them after , pleased to say he doesn't use gloss varnish which gives the creature a much more natural look. Some of the best carved topers I have seen all with soil.
> 
> Sorry you didn't make it Lol999 Spent a couple of hours there long way for a 5 round hour round trip


I onc e had a good discussion with Colin Hickman at the Harrogate Woodworking show and he said that he used soil for getting colours on his carvings.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is interesting I have not seen works where soil was used as a stain. Or did not know that was what was used, It would be interesting to know what the chemicals in the soil is staining the wood. Look forward to seeing the pictures cobalt.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A few pics of carvings with soil to stain the carving at the jubilee show on sunday


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

show pictures

a few miniatures


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing them cobalt. Some great looking sticks! Some very talented carvers and craftsmen. I would love to see the process used when using soil's for staining the wood. I have used tea and coffee to stain some projects. 
Thanks again cobalt


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks like there were plenty of interesting things to see and have a natter about, the soil coloured sticks are Colon Hickman's , recognise a couple of them.


----------



## RATTY (Oct 17, 2016)

the detail on those sticks is brilliant , i hope to one day be as talented .


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A few pictures of a one piece crook with a owl on it by Staffordshire stickmaker. 1st rate work. Getting hold of piece like this is very difficult

picture of a beaver by Tony wilkes

We are very lucky here such a diverse range of toppers and material and the quality of the work is amazing particularly in rams horn and buffalo horn

you can walk in any show and never see similar carved items such a range of wild life carvings

never see a" me to item "

even the shanks get such attention never twisted or bent good colours


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice crook and dog. Some torific workmanship.


----------

